# Shitty tone days ...



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Any of you found a correlation between the moment your gear sounds like crap and common every day events ?
Like full moon, garbage day, coming rain, Jehovah's witnesses visit, oil change due for the car, etc.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I used to think it was just me. Some days it doesn't matter what I do, everything sounds like crap. The next day the same setup with no changes sounds just the way I like it, so I think you're on to something that your mood can affect your perception. I did find out when trying to figure this out that I have one cab that is very dependent on where I sit in relation to it, and it is drastically different depending on where you are. About 70 degrees off axis and it's heavenly (thankful for that since it's a cheap POS).


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

I get together with a buddy to play some music a couple times a year. He only plays casually and doesn’t own much gear, so I usually supply most of it. No matter what boutique, fancy amp and gear I show up with, I always think he sounds better plugging his stock MIJ Mustang into my cheapest amp (a no-name 5e3 I bought off GC for $700).

Bluerocker’s theory about where I’m sitting in relation to the amp could definitely be part of it, as I’m usually closer to my amp whereas the Deluxe is across the room… or it could be that I really like the scrappy sound of a Mustang into a Tweed Deluxe! Probably a bit of both.

I certainly have good days and bad days with the way my stuff sounds, and how I play. Not sure if it’s affected by my mood going into it (probably), but it certainly affects my mood afterwards. “All this gear and it sounds like shit!”


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The mood you're in.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tone, no. Playing yes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Tone, no. Playing yes.



Oh man, for me, it's all of the above.

Wrong headspace and my tone sounds uninspiring and my playing is shit.

Actually, my playing is always shit.

Must be just the tone...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont think Ive ever plugged into my axefx and thought “this sounds bad today”.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Hangover Day is/are always bad.


----------



## Actionman (Sep 26, 2014)

Sometimes it's humidity that affects the tone but I can't explain why some days I feel like the pro I am after 40 years of practice and then I feel like I just started. 
Very odd


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Actionman said:


> Sometimes it's humidity that affects the tone but I can't explain why some days I feel like the pro I am after 40 years of practice and then I feel like I just started.
> Very odd


I'm the same. It's like every note is a clam all of a sudden.

Some days I'm Gilmour, LOL.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I rarely feel that way if I'm warmed up and good to go. If I come in cold, I've come to expect crappy sound, all-round.

I also noticed that I never have a problem with the clean sound, only distorted.

It's not just the sound-- it's the feel of it too, which is why I'm more likely to be content if I'm warmed up.


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

Something like this happened to me the other day.

I've a recently acquired guitar and happily spent days dialing in the tone. I reached a point where I was totally happy and played for days without changing a thing sounding glorious (to my ears anyway). I then have a crappy day and at the close of it pick up the guitar anticipating good tone and some consolation. Lo and behold, everything I play sounds like crap. It's the tone. It's my playing. Nothing sounds good. Ack.

Thankfully, in subsequent days things are better, but wow, that day sucked.

So yeah, totally been there.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

My guitar teacher and I noticed that something in gloomy weather would effect how easy it was to tune the guitars by ear, either humidity or barometric pressure. I thought of taking measurements each day, but I never did.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've seen it happen with entire bands. Somedays everything sounds like shit.

But, there are also days where everything sounds golden. A lot of it is in our minds, not our ears.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Like others I have days where the muse seems to have left the room, and grabbed my tone on her way out. When that happens I find simplifying usually levels things back out and can suck me right into a burst of creativity. I go with a totally clean sound, maybe a splash of verb, get real quiet, and play something simple and repetitive, picking with my fingers, playing with dynamics. The sound brings me back and then I'm off into my own little universe.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

BGood said:


> Any of you found a correlation between the moment your gear sounds like crap and common every day events ?
> Like full moon, garbage day, coming rain, Jehovah's witnesses visit, oil change due for the car, etc.


Time to clip and file my nails.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Hammerhands said:


> My guitar teacher and I noticed that something in gloomy weather would effect how easy it was to tune the guitars by ear, either humidity or barometric pressure. I thought of taking measurements each day, but I never did.


Our band rehearses Monday evenings in the drummer's basement. We noticed this too.
Some nights sound great, others, meh.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

When it happens, I don't fight it. I turn everything off and come back later.


BlueRocker said:


> I did find out when trying to figure this out that I have one cab that is very dependent on where I sit in relation to it, and it is drastically different depending on where you are.


Definitively, but you then changed a variable. Makes sense that it'll sound different.

I have one little 15W tube amp that sounds better when moderately cranked. I play it through a 2X12" because I hate a boxy combo tone. But it gets loud pretty fast, so I closed the back of the cab and turned it facing a wall. 12" being very directional, I find it helps keeping the tone constant wherever I am in the room. Explaining this has me wanting to add foam some distance in front of the speakers to tame the loudness even more.


Milkman said:


> The mood you're in.


Dunno, I don't have sudden big mood swings.



Budda said:


> I dont think Ive ever plugged into my axefx and thought “this sounds bad today”.


Lucky you !


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatigue affects your hearing. Variable line voltage affects you gear. I suffer from both sometimes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

BGood said:


> Dunno, I don't have sudden big mood swings.


I do. It's a pretty common thing, as we all know.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

BGood said:


> …Explaining this has me wanting to add foam some distance in front of the speakers to tame the loudness even more.…


Went to see Daniel Lanois at the Grand Theatre in Kingston. He was playing through big amps cranked, with pillows piled in front of them.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I just tried that, putting legs on the 2X12" cab and having it face the floor. Changes tone a whole a lot !

One word: BOXY. But boxy big, not boxyette. Do I like it ? I'll use it for a while to see what I can make of it. Maybe dial back middle EQ. Maybe raise it more and put a carpet on the floor below it.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

There are so many variables. I rehearse with my band once a week and sometimes I go, "wow, someone's been twiddling the knobs on my amp because I sound like crap tonight," but no, the knobs are exactly where I set them the week before. (I've taken photos to verify due to my puzzlement over this particular aspect.)

Then there's string age, humidity, mood, energy level, highness or lack of highness, moon-phase, sunspots, zodiacal configuration, what you had for lunch, did you get laid last night, is there water in your ears from your shower this morning, did you forget to change your socks, cut your nails...


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

My best tone is only on days that _don't _end in "y".


----------



## wghall (Sep 22, 2006)

Some days it’s there some it isn’t. I question whether it’s the playing or me. Pretty sure it’s me.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

If one amp isn't sounding great for whatever reason, I just use the other amp! 
Most times, it is just how I am feeling that day. I'll usually just do something else and back to normal the next day.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

BGood said:


> Any of you found a correlation between the moment your gear sounds like crap and common every day events ?
> Like full moon, garbage day, coming rain, Jehovah's witnesses visit, oil change due for the car, etc.


I dimed out an AC15 and Rangemaster last week and everything including voices sounds like a deaf person yelling at me from the other side of a padded room now.

I looked outside after and my neighbors car lost its windows.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I didn't read all the comments, but amazing how one day you love the tone... then the next (same setup) and it sounds like crap. Part of the issue, I've noticed, is that a tone can sound good in the context of a composition and how you're playing, but sounds off in a different style of song or with a different playing application.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes. Usually but not always if I go as direct as possible it happens less. I mean, guitar>cord>clean amp.

If I'm in an ambient music mood I use more modulation FX but if I can't dial in a tone I have to either wait for a change in mood or go fully acoustic. If I'm in an electric blues-rock mood and can't dial in a tone I have to wait for a change of mood or go fully acoustic. If I don't like my acoustic tone I've got enough acoustics to switch it up. If all else fails I don't play until the feeling is right. 

Never happens at the piano for some reason.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

If the humidity is high my acoustics don't sound great. In the winter I keep the humidity about 30-35% and they sound fantastic on the dry side. Thats well below the recommended 45% but I've never had a problem.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

I also agree with the mood thing. Some day, same rig, same guitar and I don't like how it sounds.
I think the mood also impact how tense / relax your are, which could influence the experience as well


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Last night at our band practice it was one fo those shitty tone days. The whole band was off. I was playing my Yamaha TBRX504 through my Ampeg RB-210 amp. This was my second practice with the Ampeg and first using the Yammy with the Ampeg. I couldn't find my tone for the life of me. My previous practice with the Anpeg was with my Ibanez SRFF805 bass and the tone rocked.. It wasn't just me. Everyone kept retuning thinking something was out of tune. Our timing was off. We all agreed it was one of those shitty days but we should power through because when you have a shitty tone day live, muscle memory will get you through. Then one of the singer guitar players wanted to try a new song, Chilliwack - Fly at Night. It's a great song we all liked but hadn't heard in years. We struggled through a few attempts then the drummer said let's rock it from the start and counted us in. It rocked. The tone was good. The timing was bang on. Practice and perseverance will get you through the shitty tone days.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BGood said:


> Any of you found a correlation between the moment your gear sounds like crap and common every day events ?
> Like full moon, garbage day, coming rain, Jehovah's witnesses visit, oil change due for the car, etc.


No. Lack of energy, over-tired, sickness, stress and similar problems does do it though. The coming rain might be unsettling a bit for me as it washes away the snow that I use for downhill skiing.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> The coming rain might be unsettling a bit for me as it washes away the snow that I use for downhill skiing.


Definitively ...

In New Brunswick ?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Information and experience is not a one-way street; to access an experience that experience must have access to you...ie, you must make yourself accessible to the flow of information


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BGood said:


> Definitively ...
> 
> In New Brunswick ?


We moved back to Ontario 1 1/2 years ago and spending this winter in Montreal. Going skiing at Saint-Sauveur on Monday.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Speakers are a mechanical system. Hearing is a biomechanical system. Both are affected by ambient pressure around them, as well as any counter-pressure applied within. And in both instances, frequency response can be altered significantly.

Of course, all of that is moderately correlated with the hedonic aspects of what we're listening to. So, yes, the tone might be changed by humidity, air pressure, where you're standing, etc., but that's separate from whether you happen to like it, that day. Physical changes may make something sound more appealing to you, or not, and as noted, it can just be one's mood.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I pretty much always like the sound of my guitars and amps; that’s why I got them. Some days I am more motivated than others and put more into a song but the tone always sounds about the same.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

If it doesn't sound good, just turn it up louder. Loud makes everything better.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Actually.... to be a bit serious..... I always love the sound of my hollow body guitars through my 5E3, _while I am sitting on the amp!_ I have no idea about the physics of it all, but it has to be me playing, and me sitting on the amp.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul M said:


> Actually.... to be a bit serious..... I always love the sound of my hollow body guitars through my 5E3, _while I am sitting on the amp!_ I have no idea about the physics of it all, but it has to be me playing, and me sitting on the amp.


So... what if I'm building one into a head? Should I still try and sit on it or is there something else I could try?

I mean, the 12ax7 might not be so bad, but those 6v6 got some girth.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> So... what if I'm building one into a head? Should I still try and sit on it or is there something else I could try?
> 
> I mean, the 12ax7 might not be so bad, but those 6v6 got some girth.


I suppose it could either be my weight physically distorting the speaker cage, or more likely, (now that I think about it), my ears relative to the sound source. This was a jazz tone. The not bright input on the amp, neck p'up, tone @5 or 6, tape-wound strings, the pads of my fingers, (not a pick or fingernails)..... everything points to soft/mellow. 

I started sitting on the amp because it was a small rehearsal space, no room for a chair, and I don't like standing. Also, sitting on the amp stopped the handle from rattling.

I personally wouldn't recommend butt play with a dual pentode, but you do you. I'm sure there is some poor ER doc out there that has had to remove a vacuum tube from some idiot's anal sphincter. Probably that idiot's attempt to attain the mythical and fabled "brown sound."
This is a thread about shitty tone, so maybe you are on to something.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul M said:


> I suppose it could either be my weight physically distorting the speaker cage, or more likely, (now that I think about it), my ears relative to the sound source. This was a jazz tone. The not bright input on the amp, neck p'up, tone @5 or 6, tape-wound strings, the pads of my fingers, (not a pick or fingernails)..... everything points to soft/mellow.
> 
> I started sitting on the amp because it was a small rehearsal space, no room for a chair, and I don't like standing. Also, sitting on the amp stopped the handle from rattling.
> 
> ...


You just made my day man, thank you.

If you ever find yourself on stage with a routine, you let me know, ill be there.

I sit on the Traynor when I am lucky enough to play it, it's about 4 feet from the couch and sitting about 6" off the wall and frankly that is the sound I like from it the best. I have had it on the kitchen island, in my office, in my kids bedroom, out in the living room..... none of those places sounds as good as sitting on it. Plus it keeps my bum warm and thats not a bad thing at all.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

So that's it ? On a shitty tone day, sit on it.
I'll try that next time.


----------



## gary_harrington (1 mo ago)

On electric I find if I lay back many times the tone is lacking, but if I attack the guitar it sounds great.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Paul M said:


> My best tone is only on days that _don't _end in "y".


tomorrow?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Paul M said:


> I suppose it could either be my weight physically distorting the speaker cage, or more likely, (now that I think about it), my ears relative to the sound source. This was a jazz tone. The not bright input on the amp, neck p'up, tone @5 or 6, tape-wound strings, the pads of my fingers, (not a pick or fingernails)..... everything points to soft/mellow.
> 
> I started sitting on the amp because it was a small rehearsal space, no room for a chair, and I don't like standing. Also, sitting on the amp stopped the handle from rattling.
> 
> ...


Two things. Bone conduction, and sitting on top of the amp means the speakers aren't pointed at you. Two things that will lead to a "deeper" and warmer sound, or a least not as strident.

The ill-fated Visual Sound (Truetone) Workhorse amplifier had beam-blockers over the speakers, that would reduce the ice-pick-in-the-forehead tone, and distribute the remaining top end more evenly. Folks made jokes about the "hub cap" appearance, and Bob Weil eventually found that turning out a competitively-priced combo amplifier in the emerging market was no easy feat, so it was discontinued. But, as a tube amp, my buddy RG Keen designed it to be ridiculously easy to service.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Two things. Bone conduction, and sitting on top of the amp means the speakers aren't pointed at you. Two things that will lead to a "deeper" and warmer sound, or a least not as strident.
> 
> The ill-fated Visual Sound (Truetone) Workhorse amplifier had beam-blockers over the speakers, that would reduce the ice-pick-in-the-forehead tone, and distribute the remaining top end more evenly. Folks made jokes about the "hub cap" appearance, and Bob Weil eventually found that turning out a competitively-priced combo amplifier in the emerging market was no easy feat, so it was discontinued. But, as a tube amp, my buddy RG Keen designed it to be ridiculously easy to service.


I need to find 12" hubcaps !


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> Plus it keeps my bum warm and thats not a bad thing at all.


Like the seat warmers in the truck, that would make me think I wet myself.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mooh said:


> Like the seat warmers in the truck, that would make me think I wet myself.


Exactly what My wife thought when we got our first car with those.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Like the seat warmers in the truck, that would make me think I wet myself.


You too, eh? First time I ever used them, I thought "OMG, did I just do what I think I did?".


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mhammer said:


> You too, eh? First time I ever used them, I thought "OMG, did I just do what I think I did?".


And my timing was spot on, having just got our first vehicle with seat warmers shortly after having prostate surgery. Nice way to warm up my gloves and toque but I won't warm my buns with it.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mooh said:


> ... I won't warm my buns with it.


You don't live in a cold enough part of the country. If you did, believe me you'd use it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

BGood said:


> You don't live in a cold enough part of the country. If you did, believe me you'd use it.


Don't feel the need yet, maybe when I'm as old as you. ;-)


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Now this is the kind of fight I can get behind!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> Now this is the kind of fight I can get behind!


Haha, very good.

[Forget I listed all that personal stuff...it was fun while it lasted.]

Hopefully all the pain is behind me now, but I'm not a betting man.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> Hopefully all the pain is behind me now, but I'm not a betting man.


Best!
.....unless you weren't trying to be punny.
Then I guess I'm just being an ass.

I dont know what half of those things are and I am willing to bet I hope I never find out. For your sake, I'll say I hope it's over too.

I laugh at myself constantly, mostly because it's the only way I fit in either other people!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Shitty tone indeed. LOL.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mooh said:


> Haha, very good.
> 
> Not to give you the bum's rush butt I've been the butt of every ass joke, though I'm willing to entertain new ones. I mean, laughing at yourself is sometimes the only way to cope. The jokes started when I was a teen suffering from pilonidal cysts which took two surgeries to fix (how I got grade 12 is a complete mystery), continued through anal fissures (more surgery), torsioned testicals (oh that's fun), enlarged prostate, various exams, biopsies (freezing didn't always take), and finally surgery. Oh wait, I forgot the urinary tract infections, and kidney cysts.
> 
> Hopefully all the pain is behind me now, but I'm not a betting man.


You sound much older than me. Turn that seat heat on.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

BGood said:


> You sound much older than me. Turn that seat heat on.


Respect your elders, young man! LOL


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Luckily, we have our own sound guy to do our gigs and the owners are cool with that about 95% of the time .

But I have 6Db boost for soloing .
Hell, they were instances were the sound guy would purposely try to make us sound bad .


----------

